# انا مسلم



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

انا مسلم واريد من اخوانى المسحين ان يرشدوانى كيف اكون مسيحا من غير ما اخاف من احد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بيك الف مبروك


----------



## حمورابي (8 مارس 2011)

*تحية

اتمنى ان تكون صادق مع نفسك . 
مسألة كيف تكون مسيحي طالع على " الانجيل " وتعرف اكثر على تعاليم المسيح 

تفضل هذا الموضوع سوف ينفعك 
​*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مارس 2011)

*في البداية يجب أن نطلع على قناعاتك*
*يعني إذا كنتَ على قناعة بالإسلام فلماذا تريد اعتناق المسيحية ؟؟*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 مارس 2011)

Why you want to be a Christian what is wrong with Islam ..........!you have to be open your heart and tell us .....!are you angry with some muslim friend or a relative who took over your possession of your inheritance ......! say every think do not hide any thing


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

نا فعلا الوقتى بقيت مسيحى بس لسه  متعمدتش لانى امنت برب يسوع وبصلى له علشان هو مخلصى وبذل دمه على الصليب  لاجلى ولكل البشر وانا قرات انجيل متى ويوحنا وسفر التكوين واقراء الان فى  سفر الخروج وانا متبع مع ابونا بس خوفى الشديد من حد الردة اللى انا مرعوب منه لدرجة اننى فكرت فى الرجوع وعندما رجعت عندما كنت اصلى لقيت حاجه غربية اننى لم استطيع ان اقراء الفاتحه واقول(ابانا الذى فى السماوات ليتقدس اسمك ليات ملكوتك لتكون مشئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض خبزنا كفافنا اعطينا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجينا من الشر لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد...امين )ومنذ ذلك الحين لم افكر قط فى الرجوع بس عيش فى خوف وانا بقلى 5شهور منذ تحولى وانا عندى شاب فوق العشرين من عمرى اريد النصيحة لى اعمل ايه مع اننى تركت المنزل لمدة 4شهور ونصف ورجعت مرة اخرى ولم يعرف اهالى مع انهم متشددون فى الدين ومن يوم ما رجعت صلى ويشغلو القران وانا فكرت فى العودة مرة اخرى الى المكان الذى كنت فية بس مستنى لم الامور تهدا شويا فى القاهرة الرجاء الرد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

المسيحية هى المسيح الحى
المسيح الحى الذى يعمل ، الذى يسمع ويستجيب

المسيح القوى الوديع ، العادل الرحيم ، القادر على كل شيئ

إنها حياة كاملة نحياها ولا نستطيع التعبير عنها بكلمات

إنها الحقيقة الحية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

سلِّم له كل أمرك

وهو سيتصرف بأحسن ما يمكن فى الوجود كله

حط كل مسؤليتك عليه ، وكن مطمئن جداً ، ومالكش دعوه بأى حاجة 
فإنه سيدبر كل شيئ فى الوقت المناسب

إنتظر خلاص الرب بسكوت


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

no I need to know god


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

إنه هو 
إن لم تعرف إنه هو الله ، فإنك لم تبدأ بعد


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

الرسالة لاخ مكرم زكى شنودة  بس انا خايف من اللى حولى وخصوصا اننى لم اعد منهم لاننى مع الرب يسوع انت هتعمل اية لما تعيش مع ناس فى بيت واحد واصحابك اللى كانوا بيصلوا معك وانت اللى كانت بتقوهم تعلوا صلوا والوقتى انت بقيت لهم الوقتى فرصة اللى عوز يدخل الجنه منهم ان يقتل المرتد لو عرفوا وانت تعيش معهم ده انا بعيش فى مكان مفيش فية كنيسة يعنى كلة مسلمين ده اكيد هيخليك تفكر الف مره لو كنت مكانى


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

انا فعلا مؤمن بالرب يسوع بس خايف لانى واحدى


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

وانا اعلان فى صفحتكم اننى قبلت الرب يسوع مخلصا 
وانا لم اجد اى مكان اخر اعلان فية خوفا على نفسى


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مارس 2011)

*هي حكاية كل متنصر*
*بين سيف الردة الجبان*
*ورقبة الإيمان الشجاعة ولسان حالها يقول "إن كان الرب معنا ، فمن علينا"*

*يسوع يحميك ويباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

Victor0071000 قال:


> الرسالة لاخ مكرم زكى شنودة  بس انا خايف من اللى حولى وخصوصا اننى لم اعد منهم لاننى مع الرب يسوع انت هتعمل اية لما تعيش مع ناس فى بيت واحد واصحابك اللى كانوا بيصلوا معك وانت اللى كانت بتقوهم تعلوا صلوا والوقتى انت بقيت لهم الوقتى فرصة اللى عوز يدخل الجنه منهم ان يقتل المرتد لو عرفوا وانت تعيش معهم ده انا بعيش فى مكان مفيش فية كنيسة يعنى كلة مسلمين ده اكيد هيخليك تفكر الف مره لو كنت مكانى



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

أخى الحبيب 
بتسأل : أعمل آيه

الجواب : ما تعملش حاجة ، ما تفكرش خالص ، وحاتشوف بنفسك عمل ربنا العجيب

ما تعملش لنفسك تدابير ، لأنه هو حيدبر كل حاجة ، وهاتشوف بنفسك عمله

وما أقوله ليس تواكلية ، بل إتكال حقيقى على الإله الحقيقى الذى إختبرناه

ولمّا بنشـُكّ  ، بنتعب نفسنا على الفاضى ، لأنه حيتصرف حيتصرف ، ولكن بطريقته هو  ، وفى الوقت الذى يختاره هو

ومثلما قال القديس المتنيح البابا كيرلس ، *كن مطمئناً جداً جداً ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيراً*
لأن إلهنا قوى


----------



## قمر الشام (8 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

*أخي الحبيب فيكتور*

*سلام الرب يسوع يحل عليك ويملئ قلبك..*

*نحن نشعر معك و بكل تدرجات التغيير اللذي تمر به و نملك فكرة عن التعصب الموجود في بلادنا ..*

*يمكن لو كنت بغير بلد لكان الأمر أسهل بكثير عليك..*

*عموماً أخي الحبيب النصيحة الوحيدة اللتي أستطيع تقديمها لك وكما تفضل إخوتي سابقاً..*

*_ حالياً دع إيمانك بربنا يسوع يكبر في فلبك بصمت.. و تعايش مع واقعك الحالي كما هو.. لكن بروحك وتفكيرك الجديد..*

*_ صلي للرب و اطلب معونته لك وسلمه أمرك تماما.. ودعه يريك خطة خلاصك.. *

*_  إقرأ الإنجيل دائماً و تصفح منتدانا دائماً وابق على تواصل فعلي مع اعضائه من المشرفين فهم من يستطيع تقديم العون والنصح الدائم لك و إجابتك عن كل سؤال يخطر لك مهما كان صغير..*

*_ قارن دائماً..  بين حالك اليوم وحالك أمس..  بين إحساسك اليوم و إحساسك أمس.. بين نورك اليوم و ظلامك في الأمس..*


*أخيراً يا أخي..*

*الإيمان الحقيقي ليس مجرد اقتناع فقط .. *
*بل هو احساس روحي غامر..  *
*و تسليم كلي للرب اللذي له كل ما كان وكل ما يآتي..*
*والثقة بكلمته و عيش الحياة بنعمتها..*

*الرب يبارك حياتك بنعمه..*


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم من الان وصاعد سيكون لى اصدقاء كثيرون بل اخواتى شكرا لكم هذا ما كنت اريد ان احس ان معى احد وليس ضدى


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

اولا مبروك عليك نعمة الخلاص
 انت بتعاني من نفس مشكلتي  انا ايضا اعتنقت المسيحية حديثا وواجهت عدة مشاكل مع اهلي لما علموا بتركي للاسلام ومازلت لكني تابعت الطريق وهذا ما عليك ان تفعله ايضا
 لا تستسلم لارهاب المسلمين وليس من الضروري ان يعرف الكل انك سرت مسيحيا على الاقل حتى يقوى ايمانك 
اتمنى ان لا تضعف وتاكد ان من اخد بيدك لتقطع هذه المسافة لن يترك وانت بنصف الطريق
 ومبروك ليك مرة ثانية


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2011)

*اخي اولا مبروك عليك نعمة الايمان 
اود ان اذكرك ببعض الايات التي تشجعك ضد اي مواجهات 
"الأحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الرؤساء." مزمور 127: 9
"الرب لي فلا أخافُ ماذا يصنع بي الأنسان." مزمور 127: 6
"من ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر." مراثي أرميا 3: 37
"يحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لأني أنا معك يقول الرب لأنقذك." أرميا 1: 19
"انتظر الرب فيخلصك." أمثال 20: 22
"لا يقف إنسان في وجهك كل أيام حياتك." يشوع 1: 5
"أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني." فليبي 4: 13
"لا أهملك ولا أتركك." يشوع 1: 5
الرب لي راعي فلا يعوزني شيء"مزمور 1:23
الرب نوري و خلاصي ممن أخاف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب مزمور 27 : 1*


----------



## Victor0071000 (8 مارس 2011)

مبروك علينا الخلاص المجد للرب يسوع امين


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2011)

*jاهلا فيكتور مبروك عليك رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
انا حاسه بيك وحاسه بألمك 
صعب جدا انك تحس انك وحيد وسط الناس وخصوصا لما يكونوا 
اهلك 
احساس مؤلم جدا 
لكن متشغلش نفسك دلوقتى باعلان ايمانك ده هيجى فى وقته بترتيب من الرب نفسه 
لكن دلوقتى اكبر فى الايمان والمعرفة والمحبة وكل شئ هيتدبر بعد 
كده من ايد الرب 
وخليك فاكر ان هو اللى نشلك من الهلاك ونقلك للخلاص ازاى مش هيهتم بيك بعد كده

"الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله من اجلنا اجمعين كيف لايهبنا معه ايضا كل شئ "

يمكن احنا منقدرش نقدم مساعدات كبيرة ليك  لكن يكفى انك تعرف ان فيه 
حد حاسس بيك وبيصلى من اجلك 
الرب معك وتذكر ان كلنا تحت الالام ,مفيش انسان مش بيعانى 
من الم فى حياته ,كلنا بنتألم انت مش لوحدك 
الرب معك 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 مارس 2011)

*68 فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ 
69 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». (يوحنا 6)*

*لا تخف أخي في المسيح، الله معك ويشددك ويقوي إيمانك ويحرسك، هو الذي نظر اليك من سماء علائه لامسا قلبك بمحبته اللامحدودة، تقوّ، صلواتنا معك. نصيحتي لك: لا تتعجّل في خطواتك بل أترك الأمر لله وستُفاجأ بقوته وحنانه ووجوده الى جانبك. سلّم الأمر لصاحب الأمر. صلّي باستمرار وبحرارة.

أنت قُلت أنك آمنت بيسوع المسيح، فآمن بكلامه هذا الذي لم يوجد في فمه غش وكن على ثقة بوعوده:*

*«سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.» (يوحنا 27:14)*


----------



## antonius (8 مارس 2011)

بركة وسلام ربنا معك حبيبي...
ارحب بك بين اخوتك واهلك...
لا داعي للخوف, ولكن الحذر واجب..فنحن بالله اقوياء لا نخاف! الوحدة شيء مؤقت, وكل شيء سيتم حله صدقني, الصبر مهم جدا في هذه المرحلة
ارجو ان تكتب لنا شهادتك كاملة في قسم الشهادات لو عندك فرصة لكي يستفيد الجميع من تجربتك وعلها تأتي بغيرك للمسيح 
سلام الرب معك


----------



## mm4jesus (8 مارس 2011)

انا لن ازيد شئ عالردود السابقه
ولكن ساقول لك
اهدا.....
اصبر .....
اقرا........
وفكر مره واتنين وتلاته
ثم خد قرار متاني وواثق
تحياتي لك واتمني لك الوصول للحياه التي تتمناها


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2011)

Victor0071000 قال:


> انا مسلم واريد من اخوانى المسحين ان يرشدوانى كيف اكون مسيحا من غير ما اخاف من احد



*لو امنت ايمان صادق بالسيد المسيح لن تخاف من احد
إقرأ الإنجيل وتعرف على المسيح والمبادئ المسيحية
وتعالى إسأل فى أى شئ لم تفهمه

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5

​*


----------



## iBOLA (9 مارس 2011)

أخونا Victor0071000 خليك واثق إن كده المسيح بيخبط على باب قلبك نفسه تفتحله وتقبله ؛لو قبلته كسبت الحياه الأبديه ،إنت الإبن الضال وعشانك المسيح ساب ولاده ولسه بيدور عليك. #################. 


ممنوع طلب أو إعطاء الإيميلات
حرر بواسطة المشرف 

ربنا معاك​


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2011)

أهلا بك اخ فيكتور،

لقد الاخوة ما فيه الكفاية.

لست وحدك من يعاني من هذا الوضع. لو تصفحت منتدى الشهادات 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29

ستجد الكم الهائل من الذين عرفوا النور وتركوا وراءهم ظلمات الضلال.

إضغط على موضوع ماذا بعد؟ لتقرأ معاناة مؤمن تعمد قبل سنتين وفي مشاركات لمؤمنين آخرين يعانون مثل ما تعاني.

إنتظر الرب وهو الكفيل بك وبحل مشاكلك.

يا ريت تكتب قصة إيمانك في قسم الشهادات.


----------



## † BOLA † (31 مايو 2011)

ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد   (يو 16:10)


----------

